# The Plum Tree



## jaybird0827

This is our third summer here. We have a plum tree in our front yard.

First summer - nothing.
Last summer - nothing.

This summer ...

bumper crop!!!


----------



## jaybird0827




----------



## jaybird0827

This morning's harvest ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Sweet!


----------



## SolaGratia

Spanish plums, delicious! How much for a dozen?


----------



## TimV

Plums bloom early in the year, and if the weather's not right for pollinators like bees, or if there aren't enough pollinators in the area the crop isn't good. Commerical growers hire bees for that reason. I'd guess that was the problem in those other years.


----------



## jaybird0827

SolaGratia said:


> Spanish plums, delicious! How much for a dozen?


 
Don't know about a dozen. We ended up with like close to 300 pounds of fruit on that tree, and we couldn't give them away fast enough.

This morning, after picking about 90 pounds or so I got an idea to take them to a produce stand and see if we could palm them off. He paid us $1.00 a pound for them!


----------



## jaybird0827

*The Fruit of Our Labors*

- and that, mostly my wife's.

Most of it's plum jam and the rest of it is whole plums (raw pack) and plum conserve. We have sampled every batch of the jam and conserve. Kudos to my wife, who is a great cook.


----------

